# Dumb ??? - MK1 Rabbit: headlight switch knob



## MGwin (Jul 25, 2009)

Some thief broke glass and tore up the dash trim all for a lousy CD player. 
Looking to replace dash/cluster plastic which requires the plastic knob come off the headlight switch. 

How's it come off?? 

Afraid to pull too hard, does't appear to be threaded, as turning operates dash dimmer/dome light. 
The metal shaft of the headlight switch is triangular if that helps. No set screws that I can see. 

I'm thinking previous owner used EPOXY or something stupid. 

Do I just pull harder...


----------



## konakle (Feb 8, 2010)

I just took one off my parts car yesterday. It just pulls off.


----------



## Haasenpfeffer (Aug 10, 2009)

There's a good chance you'll destroy it if you keep pulling. My '82 has a small, damn near impossible to get to, button on the bottom of the switch housing you can only get to from reaching up under the dash. This is a release button and when pushed in allows you to remove the entire knob and shaft all at once. The whole thing just pushes back in afterwards.


----------



## Haasenpfeffer (Aug 10, 2009)

PS - I had to search for it too, and found that by using bing.com searching on "how to remove mk1 rabbit headlight switch knob". Was the first hit. Never really cared for Microsoft crap before, but this might change my mind. Couldn't find it using Google.


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

pull harder thats what i did and it didnt break :thumbup:


----------



## checo1979 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Headlight knob*

Here is the solution take off the plastic panel under steering wheel and go in to de back to the dash to rich into the switch and it have a pin push in and the knob 
This process take only 5 min and is safe for the switch



MGwin said:


> Some thief broke glass and tore up the dash trim all for a lousy CD player.
> Looking to replace dash/cluster plastic which requires the plastic knob come off the headlight switch.
> 
> How's it come off??
> ...


----------

